# Robin Hood: Massig Action mit Pfeil und Bogen im zweiten Trailer



## AndreLinken (18. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robin Hood: Massig Action mit Pfeil und Bogen im zweiten Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Robin Hood: Massig Action mit Pfeil und Bogen im zweiten Trailer*


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Juli 2018)

schon wieder ein Robin Hood Reboot? Wieviele sollen denn noch kommen?

Für mich ist der Kostner-Film sowie der Disney-Trickfilm absolut ausreichend

der Russell Crowe Teil hab ich mir nicht angeschaut, aber soll wohl eher wenig Humor haben und die Parodie naja, ist jetzt nicht umbedingt mein Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2018)

Woah, Zeitlupen-Inflation ist schon mal zu befürchten... 

Und irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht das Zeitalter zu erkennen in welchem der Film spielen soll. Spät-Mittelalter könnte man denken... Aber dann der Roulette-Tisch???


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2018)

Lächerlich ...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche ja, nie über Filme zu lästern, die ich noch gar nicht gesehen habe und ich möchte auch sicherlich nicht die Schauspieler kritisieren, da sind definitiv sehr gute Stars mit von der Partie.

...Aber sorry, nach diesem Trailer möchte ich irgendwie mein Mittagessen in die große weiße Porzellanschüssel entsorgen.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2018)

In ungefähr dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (18. Juli 2018)

Die Fortnite Kids werden es lieben


----------



## BxBender (18. Juli 2018)

Oha, der Film muss Scheiße werden.
Habe ich da gerade komische Action-Szenen und so etwas wie eine Art Kasino erblickt?
Nach dem Motto: freie Interpretation für alles?
Dem können sicher nur Assassins Creed Jünger etwas abgewinnen.
Ich hingegen mag vernünftige Robin Hood Filme.
Und wenn ich Marvel oder DC sehen will, schaue ich mir Batman und nicht Thor an.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2018)

Schon die ersten Bilder und der erste Trailer waren zum würgen. Den hier tu ich mir nicht an. Da schmeiss ich lieber nochmal die TV-Serie aus den 80ern rein. Die war atmosphärisch erstklassig und es wurde viel wert auf ein authentisches Mittelalter gelegt.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (19. Juli 2018)

Oh Gott. Was ein Müll.


----------



## nuuub (19. Juli 2018)

NFW!

Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2018)

Ich fand die Russell Crowe Version gar nicht schlecht. Aber ob ich noch einen Hood-Film brauche ist die andere Frage.


----------

